# The Hunger Games District Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to do something for the Hunger Games trilogy. When I saw these they were perfect. Again I don't have my K2 handy to test these out, so let me know it they're too dark or anything. Enjoy!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work....I will try to test them.


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

So I hacked my Kindle Touch last night and tried these screensavers. To me they were a little dark, so I made them a little brighter. Enjoy!


----------

